# Lady 7 months old



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

chillin on the patio










playing with her sock...she LOVES socks










me and Lady last night


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow - she really has grown! She's so beautiful. And the photos thread has obviously got everyone over the shyness of posting photos of ourselves! It's a lovely picture of the two of you!

Do you clip the hair on her feet, or does it just not grow down onto the ground? Rosie's foot hair is long and gets soaking wet whenever we go out onto damp grass. 

Rosie loves my slippers - I am reading Inside of a Dog's Mind (recommended by Mandy/Embee, if I remember rightly!) at the moment and it's discussing the importance and abundance of smells in a dog's world and it reckons that they may view shoes/slippers/socks as a part of us because they have such a concentration of our smells on them! Hence their obsession with them - it brings them closer to us!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Louise 

What a great way to think of why they steal our shoes and socks....actually just my shoes and socks....see she does love me the best.

as for Lady's feet...I think they still look silly....that is left over from her grooming incident when they made a mess of her feet, they trimmed them so short...and did nothing to her body...just her feet and her head got trimmed. I liked her feet when they looked more cocker spaniel, however they are easier to keep clean like this....but I think she looks like she is floating. odd.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

another of her on the back deck


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww! Love them! I remember the first time we had Bella's feet trimmed. She looked like a poodle with bit poofy, bushy hair on her legs...with liiiittle teeeny feet!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is a really gorgeous dog!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow - nice to see some recent pics and her coat is fantastic, a lovely colour and texture. She really is quite apricot now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!!
Yes her colour has really changed ALOT!!! from when she was a pup. she was all one colour and now has so many...I love her  She is definitely apricot now.

Her feet were sooo big when we took her to get trimmed...it was a big shock when she came home, they were so long that we actually called her Lady Big Paws.


----------



## Melo (Apr 7, 2011)

she is soo cute


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Lady is so pretty...great pics


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She looks great! Love the sock picture.  Though I do agree, that's a very odd way to trim feet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I know!!! they are odd for sure! i am going to grow them out....they weren't even trimmed evenly! the hair was all uneven. and in those pics it is actually an improvement


----------

